# Ferrum Free Edition not showing in Native Access



## Tom Parry (Apr 13, 2021)

I've downloaded it using the Keepforest file manager but its not showing up in my Native Access account. Any tips on how to solve this?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 13, 2021)

Tom Parry said:


> I've downloaded it using the Keepforest file manager but its not showing up in my Native Access account. Any tips on how to solve this?


You just need to locate it under the "files" section of Kontakt, and load it from there.


----------



## Tom Parry (Apr 14, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> You just need to locate it under the "files" section of Kontakt, and load it from there.


I've tried that. I'm loading it in the full version of Kontakt and none of the GUI graphics are showing. It also says demo at the top.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 14, 2021)

Weird, I don’t have this issue.


----------



## Tom Parry (Apr 14, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Weird, I don’t have this issue.


Annoying, but thanks for your help.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 14, 2021)

Try contacting their support, I have found them quite responsive.


----------

